# SNOW SPREAD HELP



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wanted to ask some avid Snow Goose hunters their opinion about adding some snows to my spread.

-Situation: will be traveling to NoDak a few times through October. primary focus is field hunting Mallards

- current spread consists of 3 dz ghg full body canadas, 1 dz full body mallards, 3 mojos.

Would it be worth the investment to get 5-6 dz snow socks to add to my spread to attract any passing snows? or would it hurt my spread for attracting mallards?

any comments would be appreciated


----------



## Socal Waterfowler (Jan 18, 2012)

In most cases Ducks don't mind the Whites, if your targeting Honkers than the big one's will peal off while the squeakers don't seem to mind them. Just my experience.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Snows are pretty thin in ND in October. FYI. Maybe the far northern tier of the state might be taking on some huntable numbers come late October.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, the advise I needed. I do want to get into hunting snows more (live in MN, 2.5hr drive to sd/nd, and I'm from MD who get about 1 million wintering snows) just didn't know if it made sense to add them for mallard/canada hunting or create a spread just for snows. also I won't be going that far north, I'm gonna stay south of devils lake.


----------



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

fieldgeneral said:


> Snows are pretty thin in ND in October. FYI. Maybe the far northern tier of the state might be taking on some huntable numbers come late October.


What about Jamestown area for early to mid Nov. for the snows??


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

after checking it out I believe I'm going to come on October and again in November to get on some snows and what ever else drops into the spread. I didn't invest in a snow spread so anyone willing to have a guy or two join in on a hunt I would really appreciate it, I've never hunted snows out here, only out east.


----------

